# Berkley Gulp Introduces New Saltwater Ripple Mullet



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theled...-gulp-introduces-new-saltwater-ripple-mullet/










The folks at Berkley Gulp recently introduced their new saltwater Four Inch Ripple Mullet at the I-Cast sport fishing tackle show in Las Vegas. 

I received some in the mail from the folks at Pure Fishing. I'm looking forward to pitching them at some redfish first chance I get.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

opcorn: Can't wait to read your report opcorn:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen them work well for flounder, but not well enough to pay 6-8 bucks for 4.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*gulp*

I think they could market one shaped like a turd and people would buy it.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

andrews said:


> I've seen them work well for flounder, but not well enough to pay 6-8 bucks for 4.





surf rat said:


> I think they could market one shaped like a turd and people would buy it.


I don't want this to turn into a Gulp bashing thread, but I love their products and use them often when live bait is not available. Their baits have saved many a fishing trip for me and the money is well worth it in my opinion.

Considering the cost of other factors when I go on fishing trips, gas, lodging, bait, tackle, food stuffs, etc. a six dollar pack of baits or two really isn't that expensive. I don't make great money either. I'm a journalist after all and when and if I get any promotional freebies, I share the goodies with my fishing buddies and members of the various forums.

All I ask when I send stuff along is a fair review and a followup post to be shared among all.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Ripple Mullet, Fred Sanford would've loved it!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Ripple Mullet, Fred Sanford would've loved it!


That's a good one. LOL


----------



## b2thewall (Feb 22, 2010)

Champipple Mullet!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, this one went south in a hurry, huh?
Snook, Ya deserve better!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mike let us know how they work. Could be another flounder catcher from the surf.


----------



## Pennman101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks good l just hope the last longer then my other gulp stuff 
when I ever I throw them blues always seem to show up and in one bite destroy it lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Ripple Mullet, Fred Sanford would've loved it!


LOL.......Looks like I'm gonna have to add that to the arsenal even if it looked like a turd, why cause it works.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone and the support. (tjbjornsen)

Fishman--I would imagine big doormat flounder would love these baits fished on the bottom.




Pennman101 said:


> Looks good l just hope the last longer then my other gulp stuff
> when I ever I throw them blues always seem to show up and in one bite destroy it lol


Pennman--These Gulp baits have a lot of meat to them, but I'm not sure any jerkbait could stand up to any the toothy predators especially a bluefish.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

I'm gonna try these minnows out when I go to Bogue Inlet Pier in two weeks. what color do you think will be best? I'll give you a review when I get back


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

NCGUY--I'm a Florida angler, so give me a little bit more info on what you plan to fish for and where on the NC coast. For redfish or red drum no matter where I've fished from Texas, LA, and Florida (both coasts) you can't beat that rootbeer color. That's the middle color bait in the photo in my blog/column entry. However some of those other colors sound very intriguing.










"They are available in eight colors: Chartreuse Pepper, Glow/Chartreuse, Morning Glory/Chartreuse, New Penny w/Fleck, Pearl White, Pink, Rootbeer Gold/Chartreuse and Watermelon Red Glitter."


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Wish I had a fifty five gallon drum of that Gulp goey mess before it becomes shaped,colored and bagged up. Think of the possibilities


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Wish I had a fifty five gallon drum of that Gulp goey mess before it becomes shaped,colored and bagged up. Think of the possibilities


Indeed.........


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry guys, I should stop posting so late at night when I'm sleepy. That middle color is the above photo is the new penny. That is the one I've had the most success on with redfish in the past. 

The new penny Gulp shrimp, swimming mullet, and the sinking minnow have all produced nice redfish for me in the new penny color.


----------

